
ShipBuilder - gklein
http://shipbuilder.io/
======
michaelmior
From reading this, I don't really know what ShipBuilder does. It's some kind
of tool to help me deploy. Is it self-hosted or PaaS? Why is it better than
what I'm doing now? Is the system diagram what my infrastructure will look
like?

It sounds kind of interesting, but I really don't know what it is yet.

~~~
stevoo
I have looked at the website and i cant figure out anything. This is something
that i might be interested, but i have no way to know. The whole site looks
amateur. You might want to fix that up to provide more information on
everything

